# Vernon Trent on Equipment



## distant.star (Aug 4, 2013)

.
I don't know much about Vernon Trent, but I came across an interesting quote:


..amateurs worry about equipment,
professionals worry about money,
masters worry about light,
I just take pictures...
- Vernon Trent

Apparently he's part of the "fine art" crowd and is known for nudes.

Looks like he and I agree -- I'm just taking pictures!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> I don't know much about Vernon Trent, but I came across an interesting quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 
And posting in a hardware enthusiast forum ...


----------

